# Anonimo Millimetri



## SSTOOTS

About to pull the trigger on a 10 year old unworn watch with all the original packaging . Opinions on price? Am I insane ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

You should probably post this in the Anonimo forum--I think there are about five people left who occasionally chime in. I've owned more than a dozen, so I can at least offer one person's opinion (operative word is "owned" as in no longer own).

If it is the original Anonimo, which it would have to be at 10 years old, it is a good watch, though for determining value, the case type (SS, bronze, Drass...) will figure into things, as well as the actual dial color. They are _very _difficult to sell if you decide to flip it later, as they really are no longer serviced by the new Anonimo owners, despite their claims otherwise (they have almost no parts to repair the unique aspects of the case, including crown parts, helium pusher, the extra thick crystal, hands, dial, and so forth). The good news is that the movements are based on common ETA/Sellita movements, and are generally easy to repair. An old one, in NOS condition, in an attractive color scheme would be worth $750-$1000--I wouldn't pay more, and even that, it would have to be one of their better style/color schemes. I would usually pass unless it was truly perfect in all aspects to you.


----------



## Watchbreath

The price?


----------



## SSTOOTS

Around $1300. Too much? It’s unworn with all original packaging 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

SSTOOTS said:


> Around $1300. Too much? It's unworn with all original packaging
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Be specific--describe the watch completely--case material, dial color, add a picture if you've got one--but yes, $1300 is too much unless its on the steel bracelet--I personally wouldn't pay more than $1000 for NOS Millimetri on strap, full kit.


----------



## SSTOOTS

Someone snagged it for $1500. I had offered $1350.
Glad I didn’t win now!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

I sold my last Anonimo which was a Millimetri in SS, with an unword rubber on deployant, for $1600 about two months ago... it was fully serviced, case re blasted, restored to a NOS condition. Didn’t take too long to sell it (surprisingly).


----------



## Sergei T.

I like the '10 Anni' edition, it makes the watch some kind of special... if it would be on sale I would think about buying it for sure.


----------



## peterb9

korneevy said:


> I sold my last Anonimo which was a Millimetri in SS, with an unword rubber on deployant, for $1600 about two months ago... it was fully serviced, case re blasted, restored to a NOS condition. Didn't take too long to sell it (surprisingly).


was it a black dial version? they tend to command a higher price, otherwise millemetri's can be between $1000 and $2000
I bought 2 at $1000


----------



## korneevy

peterb9 said:


> was it a black dial version? they tend to command a higher price, otherwise millemetri's can be between $1000 and $2000
> I bought 2 at $1000


Black dial with "made in Firenze" on it indeed


----------



## peterb9

korneevy said:


> Black dial with "made in Firenze" on it indeed


so that makes it a late production model did it have a big crown? and then it has anonimo printed on the dial I believe, 
personally I like the early ones that are plain but have the original anonimo philosophy


----------



## korneevy

peterb9 said:


> so that makes it a late production model did it have a big crown? and then it has anonimo printed on the dial I believe,
> personally I like the early ones that are plain but have the original anonimo philosophy












Actually it was the older model indeed - I had not worn it in years so got all mixed up... here is a photo of it before I packed it up to ship to the new owner...


----------



## peterb9

I don't see the made in firenze? but ya the most pure anonimo there is and worth paying for an obviously fine example, you should have kept it!


----------



## Kromag

Firenza should be on the back


----------



## korneevy

peterb9 said:


> I don't see the made in firenze? but ya the most pure anonimo there is and worth paying for an obviously fine example, you should have kept it!


Neah, I am glad I sold it - no regrets. I moved on from the watch brutalist design into a more refined quarters so the money went toward a Patek I am waiting to collect next year (bloody waiting lists)


----------



## kitwegeorgek

Any pics?


----------



## peterb9

just as a fyi there is a mint black dial millemetri on ebay right now with a bracelet (desirable) bid is $415 to date, few days left, chance to own one at a bargain


----------



## francorx

peterb9 said:


> just as a fyi there is a mint black dial millemetri on ebay right now with a bracelet (desirable) bid is $415 to date, few days left, chance to own one at a bargain


If its the one I am looking at (US eBay) its up to $961 as of today.

Edit- My mistake thats a Opera Meccana with a bracelet that I was looking at.


----------



## peterb9

ya it's a millimetri with a bracelet looks to be in great condition, it's probably the most pure and simple anonimo dna if someone wants to enter this extinct watch maze of limited editions and variations,
$961 is still a good price the bracelet is excellent although it doesn't fit everyone's wrist


----------



## Arte Technica

thats a gorgeous piece


Sergei T. said:


> I like the '10 Anni' edition, it makes the watch some kind of special... if it would be on sale I would think about buying it for sure.


----------



## Arte Technica

bound to close around the 1500 mark, no?


peterb9 said:


> just as a fyi there is a mint black dial millemetri on ebay right now with a bracelet (desirable) bid is $415 to date, few days left, chance to own one at a bargain


----------



## Arte Technica

that poloshed bezel against the brush case looks gorgeous


korneevy said:


> Actually it was the older model indeed - I had not worn it in years so got all mixed up... here is a photo of it before I packed it up to ship to the new owner...


----------



## peterb9

blasted case brushed bezel, italian style
$1500 is a bit pricey for a millimetri unless it's mint and has an anonimo bracelet


----------



## djveroff

That’s a nice looking piece imho 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montelatici

Took my Millemetri with the yellow dial out of the winder to see if it was running and it was and it was about 10 minutes slow. It's been in the winder for about 4 years so, that's not bad. I think I paid about $1,100 back in 2000 for it and I use it when my Panerai goes in for an overhaul, and that has only happened 3 times in the same 20 years I have owned the PAM 104. So, curious, I went to see what these things were selling for. To my surprise the latest sales for the Millimetri have been averaging $2,500 on Ebay. I also noticed that other models like the Militare were selling for far less, around $1,000. I remember that 20 years ago they were going for more tha the Millemetri, or is my memory going. Why are the Millemetri watches appreciating, does anyone have a theory?


----------



## Sergei T.

Just an idea, but in my opinion Militare have a lot of versions and variations (Chrono/Zulu) instead of Millemetri, which different on a dial color... Having said that I doubt the difference in price is that much, a lot of eBay deals for both models have +/- 200-300 USD difference.
Those who list Millemetri for +1,5k are there for a long time trying to sell their piece.


----------



## montelatici

Sergei T. said:


> Just an idea, but in my opinion Militare have a lot of versions and variations (Chrono/Zulu) instead of Millemetri, which different on a dial color... Having said that I doubt the difference in price is that much, a lot of eBay deals for both models have +/- 200-300 USD difference.
> Those who list Millemetri for +1,5k are there for a long time trying to sell their piece.


I was looking at the sales results.


----------



## Sergei T.

I'm always looking on eBay for one more Anonimo (yeah, I know - it's a bug), and see what you're talking about and indeed you're right that Millemetri is selling for more than Militare, but also those sellers which list it high still there for a long long time...


----------



## montelatici

I quite like the Anonimo watches and the Millemetri, I have decided that I will be wearing it more. As well as some of my other watches.


----------

